

Will another digg/reddit style application, create competition - bgm

There are two popular news posting sites where one can read unique news.  Users upvote, downvote to their views.  But lately Digg been accused of being biased and users moving to Reddit.  In Reddit, the level of simplicity is great, its simple ( one page submission, unlike Digg ), load time is better unlike Digg.<p>Put in your views
======
mooism2
There has to be scope for a different approach. Move beyond upvote/downvote to
using I-found-this-interesting/I-found-this-boring to work out which links I
will find interesting. Or something. Because when you try to work out what the
community finds interesting by summing votes, the cat photos rise to the top.

~~~
bgm
is it not the same as up or down vote, but diff words

~~~
mooism2
I'm basically saying that the votes should be counted differently.

Current approach:

* cat photo gets upvoted by 70 people

* article about using Haskell to frob whirnicators gets upvoted by 50 die-hard functional programming enthusiasts and downvoted by 100 Java/C#/Ruby fans

Current result:

* cat photo appears at the top of the front page

* Haskell article gets buried

Better approach:

* cat photo gets upvoted by 70 people, but their voting habits mostly don't correlate with mine

* Haskell article gets upvoted by 50 people who mostly vote the same way as me, and downvoted by 100 people who mostly vote differently

Better result:

* Haskell article appears at the top of the front page _when I look at it_

* cat photo still gets front-paged, but not so prominently

~~~
bgm
Would not that fail, if you are just a reader and a submitter only and
probably just a vote here or there a day for something you really like

~~~
jacquesm
It would take some time. But like with every learning activity the more time
you spend on it the faster it goes.

In this case you're training a piece of software by showing it your responses
to the input it presents you with. Over time it can get smarter.

By correlating the activity of several users it might get smarter faster than
if it just had you to observe.

------
jacquesm
They are both still quite similar in spite of the outward differences.

There must be a much better way to do this sort of thing.

Diigo has some nice unique features.

They all suffer from:

\- no good filtering for the user, everybody sees the exact same site

\- clique forming around a subject

\- immense group think issues

/. also has some really good bits (meta moderation), a good 'friends' system

But none of them allow you to import you own rssfeeds into the stream, there
is no 'inbox' feature.

~~~
bgm
actually on reddit, if you are not a registered user, you see the same
content.

~~~
jacquesm
I don't follow you. Do you mean to imply that when you are a registered user
you see different content or that registered users and non-registered users
see the same content ?

~~~
bgm
yes when you are a reg user, you subscribe to what they call sub-reddits, or
in layman terms categories.

~~~
jacquesm
Sure, but the 'sub-reddits' still show the same content to all viewers of the
sub-reddits.

There is no 'smart' filtering of the content to sort or discard based on your
previous viewing history.

~~~
bgm
Filtering as in, I want to see this content or, I don't want to see the
content I saw the last hour?

~~~
jacquesm
Filtering as in: "you don't seem to be interested in stuff about Microsoft
Windows so we'll leave that out"

Condensing the news to a more manageable stream.

~~~
bgm
true, thats a point

------
hellotoby
<http://www.mixx.com/> is competing in this space as well.

